# Reptile Keep Records - Excel Based - Free Copy



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

_Yes, there was another thread but I was fed up of adding PMs replied too. : victory:
_

Are You Fed Up Of Paper Records Everywhere?
Want Something Easy To Read & Understand?
Do You Have Microsoft Excel?

If You Said Yes To The Above I Have Just The Thing For You!

Reptile Records Is A Basic, Nicely Laid Out Excel Workbook Which Allows You To Enter Basic Information About Your Reptile. But As Well As This It Also Has Its Main Purpose Of Recording Information Such As 

Feeding
Shedding
Breeding
Weight
Length


As well as this. Reptile Records also has a basic Birth Certificate Generator for breeders to use. 

For More Information, Screen Shots & Feedback Go To The Website By Clicking
HERE

You Can Also Request Your *FREE *Copy Using The Website As Well

Any Questions Post Below!​


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

.Justin said:


> ​Do You Have Microsoft Excel?​
> ​


Have you checked it works with OpenOffice, so the ones who don't have Excel can still use it?


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Meko said:


> Have you checked it works with OpenOffice, so the ones who don't have Excel can still use it?


Yup! Just have put it into Open Office format and have recorded the Macros all works fine!

Also added the option on the site to select which version you would like Excel or OpenOffice


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

As Well As Excel We Now Offer Open Office & Has Been Tested With OS Calc & All Works Fine!

Click *Here *To Get Your Free Copy​


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks just sent a request


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Cheers Steve - Just Sent Yours Now! Enjoy!


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

15 More Copies Sent Out!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What open office?


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

request sent!:2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll ask again. Whats Open office? I also requested a copy from your website but heard nothing yet?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool, request sent


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> I'll ask again. Whats Open office? I also requested a copy from your website but heard nothing yet?


Open Office is essentially a free Office application (which looks like Microsoft Office). There are differences however.

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I Am Sorry For The Delay! - E-mail Mishaps, Database Issues And Form Response Issues! -Grumbles- Anyway....

I have just sent out any orders that were sent *Before 12pm* yesterday, 30th April 2010. All others will be done tomorrow and you will receive them as soon as possible - I am on shifts at the moment so I am trying to clear as much as possible. I will keep updates here!

Once again I am sorry and if anyone knows a cheap web designer it would be appreciated for some contact details


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay look forward to it


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

Just requested one, looking forward to it


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

All Requests Up Till *01/05/2010 - 20:30 *
Have been sent out!

Please don't forget to leave feedback for others to see what you think of the software by clicking *here*!


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

mine doesnt work with excel 2000! have sent email


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Two spelling mistakes: Farther, should be Father. Speicies, should be species.

Im not sure how to enable macros, Im folling instructions from computer but i just get the same box come up every time telling me to do the same thing. I can only see one sheet to fill in. How do I reproduce it as I have more than one reptile.


Thanks, Ben


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

why done you upload it to a file hosting website


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Two spelling mistakes: Farther, should be Father. Speicies, should be species.
> 
> Im not sure how to enable macros, Im folling instructions from computer but i just get the same box come up every time telling me to do the same thing. I can only see one sheet to fill in. How do I reproduce it as I have more than one reptile.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben,

Have you read the read me file? It does tell you how to create a new page using the template


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

.Justin said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Have you read the read me file? It does tell you how to create a new page using the template


 
Lol, instructions pfft. 

(Okay, I'll have a look!)


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Has it worked


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the sheets excellent is all I can say. Used software before but this suits me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Request sent :2thumb:


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

what i have been looking for. well done and brilliant idea  Keep it up


----------



## tricia (Jul 15, 2010)

request sent thanks


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Just sent a request - looks like it'll be very useful when I get my Royal in a month.

Cheers


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Hello All,

I have just checked for the above requests and cannot access the old mailbox due to the hosting now been moved over. So I have changed the settings and set up the new mailbox. Please request your copy again, sorry about this.

Justin : victory:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

You can now find us at....


_*Home - Reptile Records*_​

We've moved!


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Just caught up with orders since Sunday (Sixth Form Sucks ) Sorry for the delay in getting them out but any ordered this weekend will be sent out by Sunday evening!

J :2thumb:

www.reptilerecords.org


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

ive made my own versoin of this for myself tuk 5 mins


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

arnie23 said:


> ive made my own versoin of this for myself tuk 5 mins


Brilliant if thats what you need than go for it! : victory:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

.Justin said:


> Just caught up with orders since Sunday (Sixth Form Sucks ) Sorry for the delay in getting them out but any ordered this weekend will be sent out by Sunday evening!
> 
> J :2thumb:
> 
> www.reptilerecords.org


Orders From Friday - Sunday 2030hrs Sent Out

www.reptilerecords.org​


----------

